# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Мифы и реальности

## SDA

*Проблемы совместимости с другими устройствами*
Это может быть одной из самых больших проблем, с которой вам придётся столкнуться на Маке. В мире существуют, пожалуй, десятки тысяч различных устройств, и далеко не для всех них есть драйвера для Mac OS X. В этой ситуации остаётся только посоветовать вам аккуратней выбирать периферию перед покупкой, проверяя ее совместимость с Mac OS.

К счастью, все не так плохо. Во-первых, Apple написала Mac OS X таким образом, что базовая поддержка различных устройств встроена в операционную систему с самого начала, поэтому устройство вполне может работать и без драйверов. Например, вы можете подключить USB мышь, приобретённую в любом магазине, и как минимум, две кнопки и колесо прокрутки в ней будут работать сразу после подключения. То же самое справедливо и для USB-Bluetooth модулей, или же просто USB ключей на Flash-памяти, а программа iPhoto по умолчанию умеет работать с сотнями фотокамер.

Кроме этого, «большие» производители периферии — принтеров, сканеров и проч, такие как HP, Epson, Canon и другие, не «забывают» о пользователях Маков, и поставляют устройства с поддержкой Mac OS X. Большой перелом в этом направлении произошёл, когда Apple отказалась от использования собственных интерфейсов и перешла к использованию общепринятых стандартов, таких как, например, USB.
И тем не менее, вам надо быть готовым к тому, что ваш драгоценный коммуникатор, который вы используете в качестве адресной книги и списка задач, вполне может отказаться синхронизироваться с Mac OS X, даже если вы купите для этого дополнительное приложение вроде Missing Sync.

Поэтому, если ваша жизнь зависит от работы с тем или иным устройством, работа с которым требует периодической синхронизации с компьютером, проконсультируйтесь сначала на тему работы этого устройства с Маком

*Mac покупают ради «понтов»*

Второй по популярности миф после цены — это убежденность многих людей в том, что технику Apple люди приобретают исключительно из желания выделиться, похвастаться и вообще — быть не как все. Естественно, не последнюю роль в этом явлении имел маркетинг Apple, но давайте все же разберемся, как обстоит ситуация на самом деле.


Для большинства пользователей Mac — обычный инструмент, с помощью которого они выполняют свою работу и зарабатывают себе на жизнь. Однако, как и любой товар класса premium, компьютеры Macintosh могут привлекать к себе людей, которые покупают компьютер, чтобы «выделиться» или выглядеть «круто».

Еще раз обратимся к автомобильной аналогии — далеко не все покупают автомобили BMW потому, что могут оценить их возможности по управлению на высоких скоростях или в сложных условиях. Достаточно много людей приобретают BMW только потому, что это — престижный автомобиль. И в нем они будут «выглядеть лучше», чем в Жигулях. При этом, немаловажно, они могут себе позволить купить такой автомобиль.

К счастью, лишь небольшое количество Mac-пользователей купили макинтоши, чтобы хвастаться этим фактом. Основная часть людей используют Маки по назначению как удобный инструмент для работы, либо же как безопасный и простой в использовании компьютер для всего остального. Как только человек сможет оценить и другие преимущества платформы, кроме тех, что это «дорого и круто» — он переходит в категорию «обычных нормальных Мак-пользователей».

*Mac дороже?*

Давайте серьезнее разберемся с некоторыми мифами, которыми обросла платформа Apple Macintosh. Начнем с самого-самого обсуждаемого и спорного — Цена. Буквально камня преткновения, к которому сводятся все разговоры на тему Mac vs PC. 
Цена — зачастую это самый главный аргумент противников «перехода» на Mac. Этот вопрос надо разделить на две части: 

◦во-первых, а честное ли сравнение? 
◦во-вторых, готовы ли вы платить больше за продукт премиум-класса? 
Да, второй вопрос сам по себе подразумевает, что Маки все-таки дороже. Зачастую они действительно могут оказаться дороже, но не на столько, насколько вы думаете. И тут имеет смысл вернуться к первому вопросу. 

Для честного сравнения нужно подобрать компьютеры с похожими конфигурациями, и обязательно — известных производителей.
Что касается доплаты за премиум-продукт, то можно воспользоваться аналогией из автомобильного мира. Жигули и BMW — оба автомобили, и оба умеют обеспечивать доставку объекта (то есть вас) из пункта А в пункт Б. Правда, в случае с BMW эта доставка будет значительно комфортней и удобней, поэтому у автолюбителей обычно не возникает вопроса «А почему BMW дороже?». 

Так и в случае с Apple — во многих случаях работа с компьютером Apple намного комфортней, удобней и безопасней, чем работа с Windows. А за этот факт можно и заплатить больше. Но не так уж и больше, как вы сами можете убедиться, посмотрев цены на компьютеры производителей первого эшелона. 

Более того, в сегменте рабочих станций (а это уровень выше, чем просто офисный или домашний компьютер), компьютеры Apple Mac Pro могут оказаться даже дешевле сравнимых по конфигурации рабочих станций PC. Так что сравнивайте на здоровье.
Не стоит забывать, что кроме первоначальной цены техники, есть еще так называемая «стоимость владения», которая для маков существенно ниже, чем для Win-PC. Почему? В двух словах не скажешь — материал для отдельной статьи.


Когда вы возьмёте технику брендовых производителей (IBM, Sony или HP), найдете сравнимую конфигурацию компьютера (чтобы процессор, количество памяти, объем жесткого диска, размер экрана, встроенные сетевые интерфейсы, Bluetooth, тип оптического привода и прочее совпадало) — вы удивитесь, насколько небольшой будет разница в стоимости между Маком и этим PC. 

Затем достаточно просто сравнить дизайн — вы ведь хотите, чтобы компьютер радовал ваш глаз во время работы? И здесь у Apple практически нет конкурентов — Apple делает очень красивые компьютеры, внешний вид которых не испорчен наклейками, ненужными кнопочками, подмаргивающими вам лампочками статуса и тд. Конечно, дизайн — весьма субъективная вещь, и вам может понравиться внешний вид компьютеров Sony или Acer, но у этих производителей красивые ноутбуки тоже стоят весьма недёшево.

macvspc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

